# 1-3? Whats wrong?



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

I just dont see how we can start 1-3... sure were off.. conditioning and working amare into the system.. please tell me it gets easier from here on in...


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

[sighs] It's not a big deal... It's an 82 game season, rough stretches are expected, especially when you consider that we're working in old and new players back into shape. Most of the posters on this board just need to relax 4 a bit and just sit back and watch everything progress... This isn't football, where an early 1-3 start puts you in a tough spot. Mark my words: After this month, the Suns'll be fine again for the most part and the sky'll be the limit ^_^


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

It's 1-5 now.  

But you know what, Dallas is 0-4 so I don't feel so bad. Does Mavs have big change in their lineups?? I am not sure why they are 0-4. 

Anyhow, Suns is still trying to play with rotations and playing with Amare. I think it will take quite a while for Diaw to figure out. 

I was looking at our lineup and I think we are a bit loaded with good players... almost a bit too much. 


Both Suns and Mavs are struggling right now so the only way to redeem that is to beat Mavs tonight and get back on our winning track. 

PS: Last night's game against Spurs looked "good" to me. I did not watch the game but we were in the game until the very very end. It could go to either team until OT. I was expecting a bigger loss actually. This team CANNOT play OT, period.


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

It was predicted that the start of our season would be rough...and it has been.

It was predicted that it would be a challenge to get Amaré back in the groove with the rest of the team...it has been.

It was predicted that we'd struggle...and we have.

Phoenix is loaded with talent, like stated above. It's not that Phoenix doesnt have the talent to win games, Phoenix needs to become in sync with one and other, then just watch how good Phoenix will click and how the win steaks will roll out. 

Amaré I think got alot of confidence from the start. You could see it when he walked out like "yah man im starting, thats right, lets go." It was like he was playing for "something" if that makes any sense. But in a game against the Spurs that I thought we'd be trailing, we played great...or better some people would say. Up till OT when we lost all composure. Phoenix needs to learn how to keep a lead...because if we could do that....PHX would be 5-0


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Effen said:


> It was predicted that the start of our season would be rough...and it has been.
> 
> It was predicted that it would be a challenge to get Amaré back in the groove with the rest of the team...it has been.
> 
> It was predicted that we'd struggle...and we have.


Oh no, nobody thought we would be 1-5 after 6 games.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

^^No one thought we'd be 4-5 after 9 games last year...


----------

